# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  ما الفرق بين ( أنّ ) و ( إنّ ) ؟!

## السلفية النجدية

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..

إخواني الأكارم :

لقد عقّب الأخ الفاضل : ( السلفي الأزهري ) تعقيبا ، فأفادني أن هناك فرق بين حرفي ( إنّ ) ، ( أنّ ) ؛ غير أني لم أعرف السبب ، ومتى يصح أن نقول ( إنّ ) ؟ ومتى يصح أن نقول ( أنّ ) ؟


http://majles.alukah.net/showpost.ph...20&postcount=7

فمن كان عنده علم في هذه المسألة ، فلا يبخل به علينا ، وسأكون له من الشاكرات ..

والله ولي التوفيق ..

----------


## علي المدني

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..
> إخواني الأكارم :
> لقد عقّب الأخ الفاضل : ( السلفي الأزهري ) تعقيبا ، فأفادني أن هناك فرق بين حرفي ( إنّ ) ، ( أنّ ) ؛ غير أني لم أعرف السبب ، ومتى يصح أن نقول ( إنّ ) ؟ ومتى يصح أن نقول ( أنّ ) ؟
> http://majles.alukah.net/showpost.ph...20&postcount=7
> فمن كان عنده علم في هذه المسألة ، فلا يبخل به علينا ، وسأكون له من الشاكرات ..
> والله ولي التوفيق ..


السلام عليكم وبعد .. فأظن أن قول ابن مالك رحمه الله في الألفية يلقي بعض الضوء على ذلك ؛ يقول :
وهمزَ ( أنَّ ) افتحْ لسَدِّ مصْدرِ     مَسدَّها ، وفي سوى ذاكَ اكْسِرِ

----------


## طالب بالماجستير

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وبعد الفرق بين إن وأن 
بختصار تكون إن بكسر الهمزة في إبتداء الكلام تقول مثلا إن محمد قاءم ولا تقول أن محمد قاءم 
كذلك تكسر همزة إن بعد حيث وبعد إذ 
تقول حيث إنه وتقول إذ إنه ولا تقول حيث أنه وإذ أنه 
وتكسر همزة إن بعد القول مثال تقول قلت إن محمد قاءم ولا تقول قلت أن محمد قاءم 
أما أن فتكون مفتوحة إن كانت في وسط الكلام مثال تقول محمد يعجبني أنك تقوم ولا تقول يعجبني إنك تقوم 
هذا بختصار ومن إبتغى المزيد فعليه بشرح إبن عقيل 
ولا تنسو أخاكم بصالح الدعاء

----------


## السلفية النجدية

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

أخي الموقر ( علي المدني ) :

جزاك الله خيرا على الإحالة المفيدة ..




> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> وبعد الفرق بين إن وأن 
> باختصار تكون إن بكسر الهمزة في إبتداء الكلام تقول مثلا إن محمد قائم ولا تقول أن محمد قائم 
> كذلك تكسر همزة إن بعد حيث وبعد إذ 
> تقول حيث إنه وتقول إذ إنه ولا تقول حيث أنه وإذ أنه 
> وتكسر همزة إن بعد القول مثال تقول قلت إن محمد قاءم ولا تقول قلت أن محمد قائم 
> أما أن فتكون مفتوحة إن كانت في وسط الكلام مثال تقول محمد يعجبني أنك تقوم ولا تقول يعجبني إنك تقوم 
> هذا بختصار ومن إبتغى المزيد فعليه بشرح إبن عقيل 
> ولا تنسوا أخاكم بصالح الدعاء


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

شرح وافي ..

وفّى الله لكم أجوركم ..

بورك فيك ..

----------


## أبو الفداء أحمد بن طراد

إن : يكون خبرها الجملة الطلبية كما أجاز ذلك ابن عطية صاحب المحرر مثال ذلك قوله تعالى :
((إِنَّ الَّذِينَ جَاءُوا بِالْإِفْكِ عُصْبَةٌ مِنْكُمْ لَا تَحْسَبُوهُ شَرًّا لَكُمْ)) سورة النور : 11
واعترضه أبو حيان وأبان أن الأنسق والأحرى أن تكون (( عصبة )) بدل من ضمير جاءوا 
أن : يكون خبرها جملة إنشائية مثل :
((وَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا فَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ مَوْلَاكُمْ نِعْمَ الْمَوْلَى  ))
وأجاز ذلك صاحب البحر المحيط ، وكما يرى الجواز في أن (( مولاكم )) خبر أن ،جائز أيضاً أن تكون عطف بيان .
في القرآن ورد الإخبار بمعرفة عن نكرة مع إن مثال على ذلك :
((إِنَّ أَوَّلَ بَيْتٍ وُضِعَ لِلنَّاسِ لَلَّذِي بِبَكَّةَ )) ، و ((فَإِنَّ حَسْبَكَ اللَّهُ )) ، و ((إِنَّ وَلِيِّيَ اللَّهُ الَّذِي نَزَّلَ الْكِتَابَ ))
وللاستزاده انظري أيتها المباركة  (( السلفية النجدية)) كتاب :(( دراسات لأسلوب القرآن )) للدكتور محمد بن عبد الخالق عضيمة فقد أتى بالفرائد فيها ومباحثه سابغة الذيل سهلة النيل

----------


## طالب بالماجستير

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... 
ونعمة ما أحلت الأخت فهو كتاب قيم جدا

----------


## الأزهري السلفي

سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## أبو الفرج المنصوري

تنبيه: هناك (الأزهري السلفي) وهناك (السلفي الأزهري) لعدم الخلط بين إخواننا
زيادة لعلها تفيد: تأتي إنَّ بعد (أي) التفسيرية ، ولا يجوز أن تأتي بعدها أنَّ ، وهذا يخطئ فيه كثيرٌ من الناس!
راجعي تكرمًا كتاب: "كناشة النوادر" لعبد السلام هارون _رحمه الله _وهو على الشبكة_ ص 101

----------


## السلفية النجدية

كنت أظن أن ( الأزهري السلفي ) ، هو نفسه ( السلفي الأزهري ) !

فجزيتَ خيرا على الإيضاح ، وبارك فيك على الإفادة ..

----------


## الأزهري السلفي

الحمد لله وحده...
ما عقبت هنا ولا عدّلت توقيعي إلا لهذا الأمر.
وقد كان في الألقاب والكنى متسع للأخ الفاضل بدلا من أن يقع هذا الاشتباه والإيهام.

وعلى كل حال 
هذا أفضل ممن يكتب بـ (الأزهري السلفي) على بعض المنتديات، فإذا سئل: هل هو الكاتب على أهل الحديث؟
لم يجب!

----------


## أحمد الصوابي

قرأتُ للشيخ العلامة محمد محيي الدين رحمه الله - في شرحه لكتاب (شذور الذهب) لابن هشام الأنصاري - أنه يجوز فتح همزة (إنَّ) بعد (حيث) مخالفا إنكار ابن هشام لفتحها بعد حيث .

و من أراد الاستزادة فليخبرني كي أنقلَ كلامَ الشيخ - رحمه الله - موثقا برقم الصفحة و الطبعة .

----------


## أبو عاصم النبيل

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> وبعد الفرق بين إن وأن 
> بختصار تكون إن بكسر الهمزة في إبتداء الكلام تقول مثلا إن محمد قاءم ولا تقول أن محمد قاءم 
> كذلك تكسر همزة إن بعد حيث وبعد إذ 
> تقول حيث إنه وتقول إذ إنه ولا تقول حيث أنه وإذ أنه 
> وتكسر همزة إن بعد القول مثال تقول قلت إن محمد قاءم ولا تقول قلت أن محمد قاءم 
> أما أن فتكون مفتوحة إن كانت في وسط الكلام مثال تقول محمد يعجبني أنك تقوم ولا تقول يعجبني إنك تقوم 
> هذا بختصار ومن إبتغى المزيد فعليه بشرح إبن عقيل 
> ولا تنسو أخاكم بصالح الدعاء


أحسنت أخي الفاضل 
زد على ذلك أنَّ ( إنَّ ) دائما تأتي في أول الكلام بخلاف ( أنَّ ) فهي مصدرية تؤوَّل مع ما بعدها فلا يصح الابتداء بها , كقولك إنك تكتب و قولك رأيت أنك تكتب فهي في تأويل رأيت كتابتك ولا يصح الابتداء بالمفعول , والله أعلم .

رأيت لزاما تصحيح الجملة التي أوردتها أيها الفاضل 



> تقول مثلا إن محمد قاءم ولا تقول أن محمد قاءم


بقولك 



> تقول مثلا إن محمداً قائمٌ ولا تقول أن محمداً قائمٌ


والله الموفق والهادي إلى سواء السبيل .

----------


## وليد الفراجي

ويمكن أن نفرق بينهما أن (أنّ) واسمها وخبرها مصدر مؤول له محل في الاعراب ,نحو يجبني أنّك قائم .لإأنك قائم في محل نصل مفعول به تقديره :قيامك ,أما (إنّ) فلا تؤول بمصدر وبالتالي لامحل لها في الإعراب .

----------


## عبدالرحمن الوادي

وكذلك بعد "ألا"في نحو قوله تعالى (ألآ إن أولياء الله لا خوف عليهم*)
وليست إلا  بالكسر

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

> زيادة لعلها تفيد: تأتي إنَّ بعد (أي) التفسيرية ، ولا يجوز أن تأتي بعدها أنَّ ، وهذا يخطئ فيه كثيرٌ من الناس!
> ... كتاب: "كناشة النوادر" لعبد السلام هارون _رحمه الله _وهو على الشبكة_ ص 101


بارك الله فيك.
يجوز في الاسم الذي بعد (أي) التفسيرية النصب على إضمار فعل، فما المانع-إذن-من فتح همزة (إنّ) بعدها؟

----------


## كمال أحمد

> بارك الله فيك.
> يجوز في الاسم الذي بعد (أي) التفسيرية النصب على إضمار فعل


هل يصح هذا؟ أليس الأصح أن الاسم الذي بعدها يعرب بدلا أو عطف بيان؟

----------


## كمال أحمد

يقول الأستاذ عباس حسن - رحمه الله: وقد يقع عطف البيان بعد أيْ بفتح الهمزة وسكون الياء، التي هي حرف تفسير، فلا يتغير من حكمه شيء؛ نحو: هذا الخاتم لجين، أي: فضة، وفي هذه الصورة يتعين عطف البيان أو بدل الكل؛ إذ لا يقع سواهما بعد: "أي" التفسيرية.

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

جاء في تاج العروس: (وقال أبو عمرو سألت المبرد عن أي مفتوحة ساكنة الاخر ما يكون بعدها فقال يكون الذي بعدها بدلا ويكون مستأنفا ويكون منصوبا قال وسألت أحمد بن يحيى فقال يكون ما بعدها مترجما ويكون نصبا بفعل مضمر تقول جاءني أخوك أي زيد ورأيت أخاك أي زيدا ومررت بأخيك أي زيد وتقول جاء في أخوك فيجوز فيه أي زيد وأى زيدا ومررت بأخيك فيجوز فيه أي زيد أي زيدا أي زيد ويقال رأيت أخاك أي زيدا ويجوز أي زيد) اهـ

----------


## كمال أحمد

إذا قلت: مررت بأخيك، أي: زيدا -بالنصب -  يترتب عليه وقوع مفسِّرين لمفسَّر واحد؛  إذ التقدير: مررت بأخيك، أي، أعني زيدا، والمفسر لا بدخل على مثله؛ إذ في أحدهما غناء عن الآخر، هذا بالإضافة إلى وقوع الجملة مفسرة للمفرد، وهذا لا يصح؛ إذ المفرد يفسره مفرد مثلة، والجملة تفسر الجملة.
ولو كان هذا الكلام عن النعت لكان مقبولا، أما عن الاسم الوارد بعد أي التفسيرية فلا.

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

ليكن الكلام-والحالة هذه-من باب تفسير الجملة بالجملة.

----------


## خادمة القرءان

جزاك الله خير

----------


## كمال أحمد

> جزاك الله خير


آمين.



> ليكن الكلام-والحالة هذه-من باب تفسير الجملة بالجملة.


ولكن هذا التأويل غير مطرد؛ إذ كيف تقدر التفسير بالجملة في نحو قولك: كيف أخوك، أي: زيدا؟ وجاء أخوك، أي: زيدا؟

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

بارك الله فيك.
تقدير عامل محذوف لا يعني أنه تفسير جملة، وإلا فأنت تقدر في وجه البدلية نحوا من ذلك.
تقول في نحو جاء زيد أي أخوك: إن التقدير فيه جاء زيدٌ جاء أخوك، لأن البدل على نية تكرار العامل.
وكذلك يقال في وجه النصب، التقدير فيه جاءني زيد أعني أخاك.
وأما أنها تفسر مفردا بمفرد، فهو كذلك من جهة أنها ترفع إبهاما عن مفرد بمفرد، هذا من جهة المعنى.
وقولي:



> ليكن الكلام-والحالة هذه-من باب تفسير الجملة بالجملة.


=لا يصح طرده في الباب كما تفضلت.
وإن كان يمكن في نحو (مررت بزيد أي أخاك) أن نقدره بـ(جاوزت أخاك) كما في باب الاشتغال.

----------


## أحمد السلام

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
بالنسبة لسؤالك  (أن) المفتوحة أن و مادخلت عليه تؤول بمصدر أما المكسورة ليس كذلك و لك المواضع التي تكسر فيها و تفتح ..أرجو الدعاء 

*مَوَاضِعُ كَسْر هَمْزة "إن" يَجِبُ كَسْرُ همزةِ "إن" في اثْنَي عَشَر مَوْضِعاً**:**
**
(1)* *أن تَقَق في الابْتِداء حَقيقةً نحو: {إنَّا أَنْزَلْنَاهُ} (الآية "1" من سورة القدر "97") أو حُكْماً نحو: {أَلَا إنَّ أَوْلِياءَ اللَّهِ لا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمُ وَلَا هُمْ يَحْزَنُون} (الآية "62" من سورة يونس "10" ) {كَلَّا إنَّ الإِنْسَانَ لَيَطْغَى} (الآية "6" من سورة العلق "96**").**

(2)* *أن تَقَعَ تَالِيةً لـ "حَيْثُ" نحو: "جَلَسْتُ حَيْثُ إنَّ عَلِيَّاً جَالِسٌ**".**

(3)* *أنْ تَتْلُوَ "إذْ" كـ "زُرْتُكَ إذْ إنَّ خَالِداً أمِيرٌ**".**

(4)* *أن تَقَعَ تَالِيةً لمَوْصُولٍ اسْمِيٍّ أَوْ حَرْفيٍّ نحو قوله تعالى: {وَآتَيْنَاهُ مِن الكُنُوزِ مَا إنَّ مَفَاتِحَهُ لَتَنُوءُ بالْعُصْبَةِ} (الآية "76" من سورة القصص "28" ) فـ "ما" : موصولُ اسميٌّ، وَوَجَبَ كَسْرُ همزة "إن" بعدَها لوُقُوعِها في صَدْر الصِّلة بِخِلاَفِ الوَاقعةِ في حَشْو الصِّلةِ نحو : "جاءَ الَّذِي عِنْدي أَنَّه فَاضِلٌ" ومثلُه قولهم" لا أفعَلُه مَا أنَّ حِرَاءَ مكانه"(حراء: جبل بمكة، وفيه الغار الذي كان يتعبد فيه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم. فتُفْتَح "أنَّ" فيهما لوُقُوعِها في حَشْوِ الصِلة، إذ التقدير: لا أفعلُه ما ثَبتَ أنَّ حِرَاءَ مكانَه، فَلَيْستْ "أنَّ" في التقَّدير تاليةً للمَوْصُول الحَرْفي، لأنَّها فَاعلٌ بفعلٍ مَحْذُوف، والجُملةُ صِلَةٌ و "ما" المَوْصُول الحَرْفي**.**

(5)* *أَنْ تقعَ بعدَ "حَتَّى" تقول: "قد قالَه القومُ حَتَّى إنَّ زَيْداً يقولُه". وانطلَقَ القومُ حَتَّى إنَّ زَيْداً لَمُنْطَلِقٌ" فحتَّى هَهُنا لا تعملُ شَيئاً في" إنَّ" كما لا تَعْملُ "إذا" كَما يقولُ سيبويه: ولو أرَدْتَ أن تقولَ: حتَّى أنَّ، في ذا الوضع، أي حتى أن زيداً مُنْطلق كنت مُحِيلاً، لأَنَّ أنَّ وصِلَتَها بمنزلِة الانْطِلاق ولو قُلْتَ: انْطلق القومُ حتَّى الانْطِلاقِ كان محالاً**.**

(6)* *أَنْ تَقَعْ جَوَاباً لقَسم نحو: {حَم وَالكِتَاب المُبِين، إنَّا أَنْزَلْنَاهُ فِي لَيْلَةٍ مُبَارَكَة} (الآية "2 - 3" من سورة الدخان "44**")

(7)* *أنْ تكونَ مَحْكِيَّةً بالقَول(فإن وقعتْ بعد القول غير محكية فتحت نحو" أخصُّك بالقول أنك فاضل". ) نحو{قَالَ إِنِّي عَبْدُ اللَّهِ} (الآية "30" من سورة مريم "19**" )

(8)* *أنْ تَقَعَ حَالاً نحو{ كَمَا أَخْرَجَك رَبُّك مِنْ بَيْتِك بالحَقِّ وَإنَّ فَرِيقاً مِنَ المُؤْمِنِينَ لَكَارِهُون} (الآية "5" من سورة الأنفال "8**" . )

(9)* *أن تقعَ صِفَةً نحو "نظَرْتُ إلى خَالِدً إنَّهُ كَبِيرٌ**".**

(10)* *أنْ تَقَعَ بعدَ عَاملٍ عُلِّقَ بلام الابْتِدَاء التي يُسمُّونها المُزَحْلَقَة نحو: { واللِّه يَعْلَمُ إنَّكَ لَرَسُولُهُ} (الآية "1" من سورة المنافقين "63" أي أن اللام في "لرسوله" سببٌ في كسر همزة إنَّ لأنّ اللام المزحلقة لا تكون في خبر "إن" مفتوحةِ الهمزة**.**

(11)* *أن تَقَعَ خبراً عن اسم ذات نحو: "مَحمَّدٌ إنه رَسُول الله**".**

(12)* *في بابِ الحَصْرِ بالنَّفْي وإلاَّ، بمعنى الأمثلة الآتية تقُول: "ما قَدِم علينا أميرٌ إلاَّ إنَّه مُكْرِمٌ لَنَا". لأنه ليس هَهُنا شيءٌ يَعملُ فيإنَّ ولا يَجُوزُ أنْ تكونَ أنَّ، وإنَّمَا تٌرِيدُ أنْ تقول: ما قَدِم علينا أمِيرٌ إلّا هُو مُكرِمٌ لنا. وقال سبحانه: { وَمَا أرْسَلْنا قَبْلَكَ مِنَ المُرْسَلينَ إلّا إنَّهم لَيَأكُلُون الطَّعام} (الآية "20" من سورة الفرقان "25" ) ومثل ذلك كُثّيرٍّ**:**
**ما أعْطَيَانِي ولا سَأَلْتُهُمَا * إلاّ وإني لَحَاجِزِي كَرَمِي**
**وبغير معنى ما تقدَّم مِنَ الحَصْر تقول: " ما غَضِبتُ عَليكَ إلْا أنَّكَ فَاسِقٌ" وهذا بفتح همزة أن**.*

----------


## أحمد السلام

*وَمَوَاضِعُ فَتحِ هَمْزَتِ إن ثَمَانِيَة وهي أنْ تكونَ**:**

(1)* *فَاعِلَةً نحو: { أَوَ لَمْ يَكْفِهِمْ أَنَّا أَنْزَلْنَا} (الآية "51" من سورة العنكبوت "29" ) أَيْ إنْزَالُنا**.**

(2)* *نَائِبةَ عنِ الفاعل نحو: { قُلْ أُوحِيَ إليَّ أَنَّهُ اسْتَمَعَ نَفَرٌ مِنَ الجِنِّ} (الآية "1" من سورة الجن "72**")

(3)* *مَفْعُولَةً غيرَ مَحكِيَّةٍ بالقَوْلِ نحو: { وَلاَ تَخَافُونَ أنَّكُمْ أَشْرَكْتُمْ باللهْ} (الآية "81" من سورة الأنعام "6**" ).**

(4)* *مُبْتَدأ نحو: { وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ أَنَّكَ تَرَى الأَرْضَ خَاشِعَةً} (الآية "39" من سورة فصلت "41" ). ومنه { فَلَوْلاَ أَنَّهُ كَانَ مِنَ المُسَبِّحينَ لَلَبِثَ فِي بَطْنِهِ} (الآية "143 - 144" من سورة الصافات "37" ). والخبرُ محذوف وُجُوباً(لأنه بعد "لولا" يقول ابن مالك "وبعد لولا غالباً حذف الخبر"). أي ولولا كَوْنُه من المُسَبِّحين مَوْجُودٌ أو وَاقِعٌ**.**

(5)* *خَبَراً عَنِ اسْمِ مَعْنىً، غيرِ قَوْلٍ، ولا صَادِقٍ عليه خَبرُ "أنَّ" نحو: "اعْتِقَادي أَنَّ محمداً عَالِمٌ"(اعْتِقَ  ادِي: اسمُ مَعْنىً غير قولٍ، ولا يَصْدقُ عليه خبر "أن" لأن "عالم" لا يصدُقُ على الاعتقاد، وإنما فتَحتَ لِسَدِّ المَصْدر مَسَدَّها ومَسَدَّ مَعْمُولَيْها، والتقدير: اعْتِقَادي عِلْمُهُ، بخلافِ "قَوْلي" أنه "فَاضِل" فيجِبُ كسرُها، وبخلافِ "اعْتِقاد زيدٍ إنه حق" فيجب كَسْرها أيضاً، لأنَّ خَبَرَها وهو "حقٌ" صَادقٌ على الاعتقاد**.**

(6)* *مجرورةً بالحَرفْ نحو: {ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الحَقُّ} (الآية "6" من سورة الحج "22**" )

(7)* *مَجْرُورةً بالإِضَافَةِ نحو: {إنَّهُ لَحَقٌ مِثْلَ ما أَنَّكُمْ تَنْطِقُون} (الآية "23" من سورة الذاريات "51"). أي: مِثْلَ نُطْقِكُمْ و "ما" زائِدَة**.**

(8)* *تابعةً لشيءٍ ممَّا تَقَدَّم، إمَّا على العَطْفِ نحو: {اُذكُرُوا نِعْمَتِي الَّتِي أَنْعَمْتُ عَلَيْكُم وَأَنَّيَ فَضَّلْتُكُمْ عَلى العَالَمِينَ} (الآية "40" من سورة البقرة "2" ) والمَعْنَى: اذكُرُوا نِعمتي وتَفَضُّلي، أَوْ عَلى البَدَلِيَّةِ نحو: {وَإذْ يَعِدُكُمْ اللَّهُ إحْدَى الطَّائِفَتيْن أَنَّها لَكُمْ} (الآية "7" من سورة الأنفال "8" ) فـ "أَنَّها لكُمْ" بدل اشْتِمال من إحْدَى. والتقديرُ: إحْدَى الطَّائِفَتْين كَونُهَا لكُم**.**
**(**منقول من معجم القواعد العربية**)*

----------

